# Magnetic therapy for laminitis / cushings



## ILuvCowparsely (9 February 2012)

Laminitis: Integrative Care


Caring for the horse with laminitis involves much more than just the hoof. Acupuncture, chiropractic, magnetics, herbs, homeopathy and essential oils may be beneficial treatment options, too.

ACUPUNCTURE

Acupuncture is well-known for its ability to relieve pain, one of its most beneficial aspects. For deeper healing, it is best to diagnose a case from a Chinese medicine perspective. The imbalance in the flow of energy to the various organs and meridians (pathways) can lead to a better understanding of why a particular horse has the symptoms he has.

In Chinese medicine, there are three main pathways that can lead to chronic laminitis:

&#8226; One pathway by which insulin resistance can occur is from the overeating of sweet, greasy and fatty foods resulting in the internal generation of Damp and Heat which then damages the Spleen. Horses eat sweetened feed regularly and rich grass high in carbohydrate. In recent times feed is commonly supplemented with animal or vegetable fat.

&#8226; The second pathway is stress causing stagnation of Liver Qi which can damage the Yin energy. This can be from excessive drug or vaccine use, travel to competitions constantly, confinement in a stall with little turnout and emotional stress from abusive training.

&#8226; Older horses often are Kidney Yang deficient which occurs after the Yin has been deficient for a long time or the animal has aged. This is the imbalance that gives rise to the winter laminitis cases that often puzzle practitioners.

The Chinese explanation gives an understanding of why laminitis may occur and tells the practitioner which acupuncture points are needed to treat it and improve overall health.

--



AROMATHERAPY

In horses with laminitis, essential oils can help relieve pain elsewhere in the body that often results from the constant adjusting of weight due to sensitive feet.

Chamomile is very useful when the body develops muscle spasms. The herb itself is high in magnesium; with the use of essential oil of Roman Chamomile, you can help the body release its own store of magnesium.

Rose Geranium has a mild analgesic effect is very effective applied in a 2.5% dilution on areas that are bruised or inflamed (but do not apply to broken skin).

Pain Relief Blend for a horse in extreme pain. A blend of essential oils that can have a pain-relieving effect for up to 24 hours while helping to lift the spirits of the one suffering pain:

Add to 1 oz bottle of carrier (cold pressed vegetable oil or aloe gel): Rosemary 5 drops, Juniper 8 drops, Bergamot 12 drops, Lavender 8 drops. You only need to apply this blend once or twice a day to be effective.





CHIROPRACTIC

&#8220;Come on, Doc, laminitis occurs in the hoof. Even you can&#8217;t adjust the bones under the hoof wall.&#8221;

Laminitis is a systemic problem, changing the way the horse moves. Laminitic horses move with a very short stride in the front end. This usually results in subluxations in the lower cervicals and upper thoracics. Shortened stride in the front end also results in a compensated shortened stride in the rear. This can result in subluxations in the back and pelvis. Any horse with a problem that results in an altered gait will benefit from chiropractic care.

Adjusting the lower cervicals and upper thoracics in a laminitic horse will help free up the motion in its front end. Tendons, ligaments, and supporting tissues in this area will become more mobile. Immobilization of these tissues leads to profound degenerative changes in as little as 3 days. Cartilage shrinks, increasing its susceptibility to damage from minor trauma. Adhesions start to form, which further decreases mobility in the area. Ligaments start to shorten, leading to tightness in the area. Luckily for your horse, most of these changes are favorably affected by the chiropractic adjustment.

Your horse&#8217;s chiropractic adjustment may not have a direct impact on the laminitis going on in the lower limbs. The chiropractor may not even pick up your horse&#8217;s feet. The indirect effects of a chiropractic adjustment will go a long way in helping your horse&#8217;s body combat the systemic effects of laminitis.





DETOX

Toxins in our horses&#8217; bodies contribute to a variety of disorders, including Cushing&#8217;s, arthritis, cancer and stress-related injuries. Learn how to DETOXIFY your horse, and your other pets, too, at www.AnimalDetox.com



HOMEOPATHY

Homeopathy can be very valuable in acute laminitis. Consider these remedies:

&#8226; Belladonna &#8211; For a pounding pulse, dilated pupils, and heat in the feet. I give either 200c or a 1m potency one to three times a day.

&#8226; Aconite &#8211; Similar to Belladonna but the horse is more frantic and fearful. 200c-1m one to three times per day.

&#8226; Arnica &#8211; For stiff, sore horses with an elevated but not pounding digital pulse. Again, 200c-1m one to three times daily.

&#8226; Apis &#8211; Often, a horse with extreme swelling of the lower legs is thirstless and worse from heat. I give Apis either a 30c or 200c potency one to three times a day.

&#8226; Nux Vomica &#8211; I use Nux when symptoms develop after overeating green grass, feed or heavily fertilized hay. I give a 30c potency once an hour for four doses.





MAGNETICS

For the purpose of healing anything that affects the area below the coronary band, use a magnetic bell boot.

Preferred application would be a north pole field to achieve an alkaline oxygen state in the blood and tissue. An alkaline oxygen state is the normal cellular operating polarity for the hoof. One result of the body being returned to its normal state would be relief of pain and discomfort. Changing the cellular polarity to its normal operating state allows flushing of waste and toxins from the area affected by the magnets. This also promotes the proper cellular growth for tissue repair and replacement. This application will work for founder from Cushing Syndrome as well.

When using the north pole polarity, the bell boot can be left on as long as the horse is in its stall or under a supervised state to ensure that the bell boots stay in place. If you are going to use other field magnetic bell boots like bi-polar or south pole magnets, they should be removed as soon as a level of comfort appears on the horse. Long use of these fields may create an acidic state in the body which may become detrimental.





TRADITIONAL CHINESE MEDICINE (TCM)

Treatment goals

&#8226; clear heat and reduce inflammation

&#8226; cool and move blood

&#8226; breakup stagnation (damaged cellular debris)

&#8226; nourish blood

&#8226; stimulate blood flow to the feet

Acupoints

LI11 - the "itis" point: heat, fever, inflammation anywhere in the body

LI4 - Pain, Pain, Pain!

SP10 - point of blood: clear heat, move, cool and nourish blood; critical to restoring the health of the lamina

UB18 - Liver Shu: hooves are under the jurisdiction of Liver, influences the blood and hoofs

SP3 & SP6 - cooling and yin/blood nourishing

Herbs

Jiao gu lan (Gynostema) - stimulates blood flow to the lamina

Yunnan Bai Yao - moves and cools blood, reduces stagnation; useful orally and topically mixed with aloe or oil as a hoof paint to reduce heat in the hoof

Chinese herbal supplements should be used properly and thoughtfully under the guidance of a licensed Chinese herbalist. Information presented here is not intended to replace proper veterinary diagnosis or treatment and should not be used for that purpose.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 February 2012)

In recent years, developments in healing through electrical and magnetic therapies have increased dramatically. In the treatment of sprains, broken bones, burns and cuts, not only does magnetic field therapy aid in the recovery, but it allows these conditions to heal more quickly with less scar tissue and better symmetry. In injuries, magnetic treatment has been known to decrease healing time by half or more. Magnetic Enchantments uses Magnetite, which comes from Lodestone, which comes from volcanic lava, which is magnetized naturally by mother earth.

Much research and interest is now directed toward the electrical nature of life. Scientists have established beyond any doubt that all living cells are electrical in nature. The functioning of the cells and nervous systems of every living thing is based on the direct current (DC) and pulsed energy. Without this energy there is no life. Each individual cell possesses a positive electrical charge on its outer membrane. The earth is surrounded by a magnetic field. This magnetic field affects everything and everyone to a varying degree. The Chinese found its potential centuries ago and use magnets in different fields of medicine. People all over the world, as well as animal owners have found magnets to ease or eliminate pain.

Magnets themselves do not heal anything. They only stimulate the body to heal itself. Magnetism is a wholly natural event. It merely allows your bodys cells to exist at their best level.
Magnetic Fields Affect The Body In Various Ways By:

   1. Increasing blood flow and oxygen-carrying capacity, both of which are basic to helping the body heal itself.
   2. Changing the migration of calcium ions to a broken bone and accelerating the healing process, or helping to move them away from painful arthritic joints.
   3. Altering the pH balance (acid-alkaline) of various body fluids. These are often out of balance when an illness or abnormal condition occurs.
   4. Increasing or decreasing Hormone production from the Endocrine glands. There are changes to the body which include electricity generated in the blood vessels, increase ionized particles in the blood, and improvement in circulation.
   5. Magnetism also helps with Asthma, Back Aches, Carpal Tunnel, Chronic Fatigue, Cramps, Earaches, Fibromyalgia, Frozen Shoulder, General Fatigue, Headaches, Heel Spurs, High Blood Pressure, Infections, Insomnia, Migraines, Poor Circulation, Rheumatoid Arthritis, Sinus Congestion, Stiffness of the Shoulder, Back and Neck, Tendonitis, Tennis Elbow, plus many more.
   6. Increasing energy and vitality.

At first, magnets should be worn 24 hours a day. Each individual responds differently to magnetic therapy. In most cases the results are gradual. Some people see results within the first few days of wearing the products, while others may notice results after a few weeks. Even your pets can enjoy its beauty and therapeutic results.


----------



## fatpiggy (9 February 2012)

I've seen for myself the benefits of magnetic boots in laminitis cases.  I assumed it was because of the increased blood flow rate due to the boots but since no-one knows how magnetic therapy works, that's just my theory.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 February 2012)

fatpiggy said:



			I've seen for myself the benefits of magnetic boots in laminitis cases.  I assumed it was because of the increased blood flow rate due to the boots but since no-one knows how magnetic therapy works, that's just my theory.
		
Click to expand...



The magnetic field penetrates into the tissue and gives the following effects.




i.    ncreases circulation of blood
.    warms the area applied which widens the blood vessels
.   helps absorbtion of oxygen into the blood
.   removes toxins]stimulates the body to heal itself by natural healinga
bility
.  reduces inflammation


----------



## fatpiggy (13 February 2012)

Well they certainly do something because if I put them on her front legs she starts biting at them within 10 minutes!


----------



## rhino (13 February 2012)

It's generally good etiquette to quote your sources in this kind of post, otherwise people will assume you have written it yourself and not cut and pasted it from a few random websites.

There is also no _scientific_ evidence behind a lot of what you have cut and pasted, and a lot of scientific evidence which completely refutes claims you have made. These 'remedies' may not contain 'drugs' but in some cases can cause serious adverse effects in horses. Leads for interesting discussion though. One point; the plural of anecdotes is _not_ data!

I would highly advise anyone with a laminitic/cushingoid horse or pony seeks immediate veterinary attention, there are referral practices which can deal with the more complex cases and we are very lucky to have some of the leading world researchers into these conditions in the UK.

Magnet therapy is one of the few 'treatments' where the evidence would seem to be backing up the anecdotal evidence. Although most manufacturers of magnetic products aimed at the animal market would prefer them not to be worn for 24 hours a day.


----------



## xxMozlarxx (13 February 2012)

Thanks for the info it was interesting to read..x


----------



## lq22 (13 February 2012)

Homoeopathy is like a game of snap. All we have to do is match the symptoms of the patient with the symptoms of a remedy. *Matching the bodys disease pattern in this way reminds the boy of the tasks it needs to carry out in order to heal. * 
             We and our horses are getting ill every second of every day. Dis-ease (i.e. lack of ease) is th physical manifestation of this lack of balance. Bacteria, viruses and trauma affect us constantly, but the body responds appropriately 99.9 per cent of the time. Disease is the 0.01 per cent, when healing slows or falters.
	Disease can be acute, where there is a sudden burst of defensive activity or it can be chronic when the body can no longer find equilibrium. *A homeopathic remedy is a bit like a map in the body to re-direct it back to balanced equilibrium  health.* For example, if a virus attacks the body successfully, one of the mechanisms the body often employs to defend itself is fever. Raising the body temperature allows cells to work more quickly and effectively. It also makes the job of the virus  its replication  more difficult. *Conventional medicine sees fever and frequently uses drugs to reduce it, whereas a homoeopathic vet will use remedies to enhance (not necessarily increase) the fever in order to defeat the virus.* Of course, when a fever becomes dangerously high, more drastic measures must be taken, homoeopathic or otherwise.
	We all know the story of the princess and the pea. Adding mattresses is similar to conventional medicine: making things more comfortable in the hope that the cause of the problem will just go away. Often it does using a conventional approach, hence its popularity. However, *a homoeopath would help the princess directly by sneaking something similar to the pea next to it for a short time  a walnut perhaps. In this way, the princess (the body) can easily recognise the problem, get out of bed, fish out the lump caused by the new transient problem (i.e. the walnut) and clear away the pea while she has the mattress up!* This is a perfect example of homoeopathic thinking in comparison to the conventional medical approach.
		
Click to expand...

This is taken directly from The treatment of horses by homoeopathy
 By George MacLeod, Nick Thompson. George MacLeod is described as 'the grandfather of contemporary veterinary homoeopathy in the UK.'

I have included the whole piece so as not to be accused of using quotes that are out of context. I have then highlighted points that I find interesting.

transient - adjective 
1.for a short time only; temporary or transitory 
2.philosophy a variant of transeunt
 according to the collins dictionary


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 February 2012)

xxMozlarxx  

 your very welcome   I found it interesting too.


----------



## lq22 (13 February 2012)

Alternative therapies have not been successful in curing laminitis. Acupuncture has not been shown to help reduce chronic lameness due to laminitis. Though some pain relief may be possible, acupuncture should not be used with other medication or hoof support know to help treat the laminar disease. The claims for use of massage, lasers, magnets or other types of therapy have not been substantiated
		
Click to expand...


According to 

EQUINE LAMINITIS 
Nathaniel A. White II DVM MS, DACVS 
Marion duPont Scott Equine Medical Center 
VA-MD Regional College of Veterinary Medicine 
Virginia Tech 
Leesburg, Virginia 22075







			On the basis of this systematic review, evidence for the effectiveness of acupuncture in domestic animals is weak and not sufficiently compelling to recommend or reject this treatment option for any condition. Encouraging evidence exists for alleviation of cutaneous pain and diarrhea, which warrants further investigation in rigorous trials. Single trials indicated some positive intergroup differences for spinal cord injury, Cushings syndrome, lung function, hepatitis, and rumen acidosis. *However, these trials require independent replication, preferably in large, blinded RCTs. When evaluating these data, it should, of course, be remembered that absence of evidence of effectiveness is not evidence of absence of effectiveness.*

Click to expand...

According to
Effectiveness of Acupuncture in Veterinary Medicine: Systematic Review
Gabriele Habacher, Max H. Pittler, and Edzard Ernst


----------



## xxMozlarxx (13 February 2012)

I don't believe in homeopathy personally but have used magnetic boots to good effect..and Bach!!! Shoot me now!!


----------



## lq22 (13 February 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			I don't believe in homeopathy personally but have used magnetic boots to good effect..and Bach!!! Shoot me now!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone should be shot for using alternative therapies, I just don't agree with people making unsubstantiated claims about the effectiveness of alternative therapies.


----------



## rhino (13 February 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			I don't believe in homeopathy personally but have used magnetic boots to good effect..and Bach!!! Shoot me now!!
		
Click to expand...

Nobody has said anything negative about magnetic therapy (merely that it needs further study)  And herbalism is a completely different approach than homeopathy so it's not surprising that some herbal remedies work - a bit like the willow extract I take for headaches (marketed as 'aspirin'). 

Obviously you have done the research/used your common sense and drawn your own conclusions re: homeopathy, but not everyone reading this thread will have


----------



## lq22 (13 February 2012)

**Kassie 2007** said:



			I think there are many good homeopathy treatments that work  I have seen good results  one being feverfew
		
Click to expand...

That's a herbal treatment not a homeopathic treatment.


----------



## lq22 (13 February 2012)

**Kassie 2007** said:



			woops silly me i   ment  to say   rescue remedy   and that i also use  feverfew  migraines  as i like hebal too 

thats the  trouble being on phone  and on train brain to full of lectures
		
Click to expand...

Rescue remedy has been shown to be very effective.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................as a placebo


----------



## rhino (13 February 2012)

lq22 said:



			Rescue remedy has been shown to be very effective as a placebo
		
Click to expand...

It is also NOT homeopathic!


----------



## lq22 (13 February 2012)

rhino said:



			It is also NOT homeopathic!
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't follow all the 'principals' of homeopathy but is more homeopathic than herbal IMO



Ha principles that's a good un! I do crack myself up sometimes


----------



## rhino (13 February 2012)

lq22 said:



			It doesn't follow all the 'principals' of homeopathy but is more homeopathic than herbal IMO



Ha principles that's a good un! I do crack myself up sometimes 

Click to expand...

It actually contains _some_ active ingredient too though. And brandy


----------



## lq22 (13 February 2012)

rhino said:



			It actually contains _some_ active ingredient too though. And brandy 

Click to expand...

Could I use it in chocolate torte if I run out of brandy then?


----------



## rhino (13 February 2012)

lq22 said:



			Could I use it in chocolate torte if I run out of brandy then?
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't be able to prove what was causing you to feel less stressed though, as chocolate contains chemicals with a proven effect on stress levels (cortisol, catecholamines)


----------



## lq22 (13 February 2012)

rhino said:



			You wouldn't be able to prove what was causing you to feel less stressed though, as chocolate contains chemicals with a proven effect on stress levels (cortisol, catecholamines) 

Click to expand...

Alcohol's medicinal effect is limited though - on saturday at the waxathon it was determined that although ingesting alcohol assisted with the pain of being waxed, rubbing alcohol onto the waxed area immediately after being waxed was rather painful apparently. Rugby players are jessies though and unfortunately would not agree to be waxed again so that the results would be proven


----------



## rhino (13 February 2012)

**Kassie 2007** said:



			Well  I believe it is homeopathic .Rescue Remedy as per this article
		
Click to expand...

A lot of people think it is, as it is essentially a substance extremely diluted in water, but does not follow other rules of homeopathy such as succussion or the 'law' of similars.


----------



## rhino (13 February 2012)

**Kassie 2007** said:



			well scuse me if i dont take your word on that Unless your an expert and its your job   and I suspect thats a negative on both.

  I will verify when i speek to my friends dad who Homeopathy is  his job and he has been  in this line of buisness  over 35 years
		
Click to expand...

_Work_ as a homeopath? Not likely, I have some morals  and would not be willing to accept money for something which has been scientifically proven not to work. 

I do have a fairly strong scientific background though (BSc Hons Biochemistry and MSc Medical Diagnostics since you seem to need to question my qualifications), and have put a lot of time into reading the available research into homeopathy and herbal medicine.

You will find it is the subject of debate but as 'true' homeopathy relies on a number of 'principles'; the addition of brandy and the lack of succussion rules it out as a purely homeopathic treatment. 

I would be interested to know what your friend of a friend thinks though


----------



## lq22 (13 February 2012)

**Kassie 2007** said:



			well scuse me if i dont take your word on that Unless your an expert and its your job   and I suspect thats a negative on both.

  I will verify when i speek to my friends dad who Homeopathy is  his job and he has been  in this line of buisness  over 35 years
		
Click to expand...

It uses the principle of water having memory but does not follow the other processes described by the society of homeopaths (along with other organisations)




			Homeopathic medicines (which homeopaths call remedies) are prepared by specialist pharmacies using a careful process of dilution and succussion (a specific form of vigorous shaking).
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rhino (13 February 2012)

Taken from the bach flower remedy site itself:




			Although the Bach Flower Essences® are listed in the HPUS and are prepared at a 5X homeopathic dilution (0.00001 gram of active substance per milliliter of tincture)* they are not considered homeopathic medicine*.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## xxMozlarxx (13 February 2012)

rhino said:



			Nobody has said anything negative about magnetic therapy (merely that it needs further study)  And herbalism is a completely different approach than homeopathy so it's not surprising that some herbal remedies work - a bit like the willow extract I take for headaches (marketed as 'aspirin'). 

Obviously you have done the research/used your common sense and drawn your own conclusions re: homeopathy, but not everyone reading this thread will have 

Click to expand...

The 'shoot me now' comment was about Bach, not the boots which are quite mainstream in my view.


----------



## alsiola (13 February 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			The 'shoot me now' comment was about Bach, not the boots which are quite mainstream in my view.
		
Click to expand...

Popularity is not the same as efficacy.

Magnet therapy does not alter blood flow: 
Mayrovitz HN and others. Assessment of the short-term effects of a permanent magnet on normal skin blood circulation via laser-Doppler flowmetry. Scientific Review of Alternative Medicine 6(1):9-12, 2002]
Martel GF, Andrews SC, Roseboom CG. Comparison of static and placebo magnets on resting forearm blood flow in young, healthy men. J Orthop Sports Phys Ther. 2002;32:518-524.

Magnetic therapy is not pain relieving:
Pittler MH, Brown EM, Ernst E. Static magnets for reducing pain: systematic review and meta-analysis of randomized trials. CMAJ. 2007;177:736-742.


----------



## xxMozlarxx (14 February 2012)

alsiola said:



			Popularity is not the same as efficacy.

Magnet therapy does not alter blood flow: 
Mayrovitz HN and others. Assessment of the short-term effects of a permanent magnet on normal skin blood circulation via laser-Doppler flowmetry. Scientific Review of Alternative Medicine 6(1):9-12, 2002]
Martel GF, Andrews SC, Roseboom CG. Comparison of static and placebo magnets on resting forearm blood flow in young, healthy men. J Orthop Sports Phys Ther. 2002;32:518-524.

Magnetic therapy is not pain relieving:
Pittler MH, Brown EM, Ernst E. Static magnets for reducing pain: systematic review and meta-analysis of randomized trials. CMAJ. 2007;177:736-742.
		
Click to expand...


Oh blimey..does everything have to be explained!! ^^^^^ quite probably/possibly!! The boots are still mainstream ie..used by lots..


----------



## rhino (14 February 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			Oh blimey..does everything have to be explained!! ^^^^^ quite probably/possibly!! The boots are still mainstream ie..used by lots..
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but lots of people can be wrong  The power of the placebo is an amazing thing


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (14 February 2012)

Oh dearie me: 

Older horses often are Kidney Yang deficient which occurs after the Yin has been deficient for a long time or the animal has aged. This is the imbalance that gives rise to the winter laminitis cases that often puzzle practitioners.

Older horses often have Cushings, commonly undiagnosed at lower levels, that gives rise to laminitis at any time, anywhere, any breed. With the changes in the horse's body that the shortening hours of daylight in the autumn/early winter brings, winter laminitis in the older horse isn't puzzling. 

What in gods name does Kidney Yang deficient mean in words of 1 syllable?


----------



## alsiola (14 February 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			Oh blimey..does everything have to be explained!! ^^^^^ quite probably/possibly!! The boots are still mainstream ie..used by lots..
		
Click to expand...

The point is that before scientists can make any effort to understand HOW something works, they first look pretty hard to see IF something works.  I'm not trying to claim they aren't mainstream, just that the evidence shows they don't do anything.  Not because I like shooting people down, or because I want to suppress any form of alternative therapy, but because funds are limited for the treatment of many horses, and the more money wasted on magnets, the less money that is available for real treatments that can have a positive effect on the quality of life and welfare of the animal.


----------



## amandap (14 February 2012)

alsiola said:



			The point is that before scientists can make any effort to understand HOW something works, they first look pretty hard to see IF something works.  I'm not trying to claim they aren't mainstream, just that the evidence shows they don't do anything.  Not because I like shooting people down, or because I want to suppress any form of alternative therapy, but because funds are limited for the treatment of many horses, and the more money wasted on magnets, the less money that is available for real treatments that can have a positive effect on the quality of life and welfare of the animal.
		
Click to expand...

I have no experience of magnetic boots or any other magnetherapy but there are lots of mainstream things that don't actually *do* anything positive for the horse. There is some evidence that keeping legs warm in cold weather is helpful to some horses...
I think alsiola makes a very valid general point about where to target funds.

Imo getting the basics like diet and treatment of any metabolic issues (and appropriate trim) in laminitis is where to focus effort. If diet and treatment/support isn't working then it isn't right for that horse yet. Of course there are some very complex and difficult horses who wont make it sadly. 

ps. the placebo effect has been demonstrated in humans but has it in horses? We must be aware of who is benefiting from some treatments, the horse or the human?


----------



## rhino (14 February 2012)

**Kassie 2007** said:



			Well excuse me if   I take the word of a Guy who  has been in Homeopathy for over 35 years than someone on here   . Who appears to be only 18 .
		
Click to expand...

We have shown you quotes from the Bach Flower site itself, and I'm pretty sure they know if they are homeopathic or not  Believe who you like, but putting your trust in someone who makes their money out of selling 'remedies' which have been proven not to work may be questionable.

No one here has said not to use something. Hopefully people will be able to make more informed decisions though, instead of relying on the OP as being 'fact' when it is anything but. Laminitis is the 2nd biggest equine killer in the UK after colic and anyone who is worried *needs to seek professional veterinary advice*.


----------



## rhino (14 February 2012)

**Kassie 2007** said:



			I do find it amusing some of the people on here not so much this thread but others where so many proffessional ameteurs think they know more than  everyone else  and they enjoy nothing else than argue with others about treatments etc when usually one person has allot more experiance in years than the other who is frequently under 25  in horses around 10 years ans under arguing with someone  who has been in horses over 30 years .
		
Click to expand...

But sometimes they do  Experience doesn't always equate to good experience, and things are changing continuously as more is discovered... I am a huge fan of traditional horsemanship but it would be foolish to disregard younger people just on their age or perceived lack of experience  And I've think people that 'know it all' will be like that all their lives, there is always so much still to learn!


----------



## xxMozlarxx (14 February 2012)

rhino said:



			But sometimes they do  Experience doesn't always equate to good experience, and things are changing continuously as more is discovered... I am a huge fan of traditional horsemanship but it would be foolish to disregard younger people just on their age or perceived lack of experience  And I've think people that 'know it all' will be like that all their lives, there is always so much still to learn!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the so much to learn..ahahah..this is amusing..if I want to use magnetic boots or rescue remedy I do..if it's a placebo then it still has it's place..homeopathy..bunkum obviously but if you want to use it please do..traditional horsemanship?? Of course, with some new ideas thrown in..x
Happy Valentines day xxx


----------



## rhino (14 February 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			Agree with the so much to learn..ahahah..this is amusing..if I want to use magnetic boots or rescue remedy I do..if it's a placebo then it still has it's place..homeopathy..bunkum obviously but if you want to use it please do..traditional horsemanship?? Of course, with some new ideas thrown in..x
Happy Valentines day xxx
		
Click to expand...

   You too! I must admit, I am the owner of a pair of magnetic boots, and I'm fairly sure I could find a half empty bottle of rescue remedy if I looked hard enough


----------



## xxMozlarxx (14 February 2012)

Hahaha..I just use the rescue remedy as a top up to the brandy I've already drunk, bit difficult to bring out a bottle of brandy at a comp!
Traditional horsemanship...you can't ignore it can you when you come from the days when New Zealands and jute rugs were the only choice and nods were one colour!! My horses never went near a dentist or a 'back man'! 
I've had a new instructor with my new horse, she has a much more gentle approach which was fine until said horse started pinning his ears at the OH, a few days of a...shall we say...'traditional'  approach and he's like a baby again!!


----------



## xxMozlarxx (14 February 2012)

Nods???? JODS!!


----------

